# OMG!!!!! BFP on 6th and final cycle of clomid!!!



## Bex16_ (Aug 9, 2006)

I just wanted to let you all know that I tested (stupidly early) yesterday at 11dpo and got a faint positive. Today I bought a different brand and the line's a bit darker. We've done 4 in total and they're all positive. I am totally in shock -  we had completely given up on the clomid ever working. It might be because you all wished me luck a few weeks ago, after I asked for positive vibes for my last cycle!!! So its thanks to all you lot!!!!!!!!!!! Also we have acupuncture every month, but this month we timed it so that it was just before I ovulated. Oh and I've lost half a stone this month. Anyway, whatever the reason, it's extremely early days so Im being very cautious about everything. Thanks so much for all your support and encouragement.
Love and hugs
Becky
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations !

 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

congratulations on your bfp hun well done

love lea-Anne xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Congratulations Bex! It must be from all the those cuddles you get in the chat room...

Love,
Kissy Bear
(Darlo lass)


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

WOW Becky - CONGRATULATIONS!!!  Am so pleased for you - you musty be over the moon.

Have a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Jane xxx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow! Thats wonderful news!  congrats on your 

Emma xxxx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

That's fantastic news - Congratulations x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Congratulations
Wishing you a happy nine months!

    

Take things easy
strawbs xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Huge congratulations to you, brill news      
Take it easy and i hope things go smoothly.  Jo xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

huge congratulations!!!! any tips?!!  

take care of you and the little one xxx


----------



## Bex16_ (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Thanks for your lovely messages... what a wierd week Im having...  

This time last week I was reading up on IUI and finding out how I can be re-referred to another hospital, and now Im seeing two lines on every test! 

I have done quite a few tests (First Response look the best!), and have ordered lots more, because I still can't believe its real. I can't wait to get the CB digital - I have fantasised about that moment for so long. Anyway... I have been booked in for a 6 week scan to check everything looks ok. Im very nervous that its all going to go horribly wrong, but at the same time I feel I owe it to myself to remain positive. I've waited so long that I might as well enjoy it! No symptoms yet (still very early - Im only at 4+0!!!) Although Im not sleeping very well despite being quite tired. 

I rang my acupuncturist last night to tell her the news - I said I think it has a lot to do with the fact we had treatment (both me and DH) right before I ovulated. She was so excited for me - its so nice to share my good news! 
Im hope everyone's ok and feeling positive this week. 

Someone told me that if you don't conceive on the first few months of clomid then its probably not going to work. So Im glad that I have had this chance on my last cycle. I feel like the luckiest person in the world at the moment. Thanks again and I will keep checking to see how you're all doing.

Take care
Becky xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

wonderful news - and like you say - just when you'd given up hope.

good luck with the next 8 months!

S
xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Becky,

After reading your post yesterday and feeling so pleased for you I am now in the same boat!!  I did a HPT this morning and it was a     Like you, i am totally in shock as i didnt think it would ever happen. I only have one tube cos of an ectopic last year and have had bad endo too and im nearly 37, so had lots against me. Ironically i have been off clomid for 2 months now, but it must have kickstarted my body to ovulate?!  

I am gonna ring GP and get scan booked cos of last years problem. I am also very scared it will all go wrong.
Just wanted to share this with you,maybe we can be buddies now?!    Best of luck. Keep in touch.         

Jo xx

PS. I never took my last cycle of clomid cos of getting a cyst.


----------



## Bex16_ (Aug 9, 2006)

Jo

Your post just brought the biggest smile to my face! That's absolutely fantastic news!!! Have you calculated your due date? Mine is 15th May. Let me know how you're feeling - it's so nice to hear from someone at practically the same stage! Im so glad everything worked out despite the ectopic, the cyst and no longer being on clomid. It just shows doesn't it?! I've read posts like this in the past and thought it could never be me - but now it is its the best thing ever!!!

If you want I can give you my email address so we can stay in touch. Or do you use any other message boards e.g. ivillage 'Mothers due May 07'?

Well done you....

Becky
x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Congratulations Becky, fantastic news

Tx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Becks,

I would love your email address and i will look at the site youve suggested. 
Not worked out exact edd yet, but will let you know. 
Be lovely to keep in touch, i never ever thought it would be me either!! miracles do happen eh?     

Take care xxx

(email address removed by mod)


----------



## Bex16_ (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi jocole - Ive sent you an email! Hope you're ok....
Becky
x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Congratulations on your BFP


----------

